# [clavier] ça va pas du tout (résolu)

## Adrien

Salut!  :Smile: 

J'ai un gros problème avec mon clavier je viens de terminer une install toute fraîche (2005.1), ça boote, pas de problème puis il me demande mon login (en console). Je tape mon login et là, je m'aperçois que le keymapping est complètement tordu, genre le "6" est à la place du "u"  ou encore le 4 à la place du "o" , enfin n'importe quoi....

J'ai bien mis KEYMAP="fr-latin9" dans mon /etc/conf.d/keymap pourtant.

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'éclairer...Last edited by Adrien on Fri Aug 19, 2005 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> J'ai bien mis KEYMAP="fr-latin9" dans mon /etc/conf.d/keymap pourtant.

 

D'abord, c'est  "/etc/conf.d/keymaps"

Et si dans ta console tu tapes "loadkeys fr-latin9" ça donne quoi ?

Si ça marche, c'est qu'il y a une co**lle de syntaxe dans ton   /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   J'ai bien mis KEYMAP="fr-latin9" dans mon /etc/conf.d/keymap pourtant. 
> 
> D'abord, c'est  "/etc/conf.d/keymaps" 

 

oui désolé! 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et si dans ta console tu tapes "loadkeys fr-latin9" ça donne quoi ?
> 
> Si ça marche, c'est qu'il y a une co**lle de syntaxe dans ton   /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 

je peux pas taper ça dans la console, j'arrive même pas à me logger...  :Confused: 

Le clavier ne ressemble plus à rien, c'est pas comme si il était simplement en qwerty, je trouve même pas la lettre "o" ...  :Sad: 

Edit: j'ai vérifié toutes les touches une par une avec shift alt Gr et compagnie et y'a plein de lettres qui manquent, c'est à n'y rien comprendre...

----------

## Adrien

Tiens une question à 200 ¤! De quel paquet viennent les keymaps?

----------

## TaLiTaCuM

 :Laughing:  loadkeys fr-latin9 marche pas ?

----------

## Adrien

 *TaLiTaCuM wrote:*   

>  loadkeys fr-latin9 marche pas ?

 

Comme je l'ai dit 3 messages au-dessus, je ne peux même pas me logger, donc, je n'ai pas d'invite de commande, donc impossible de faire un loadkeys.

Mon système est installé, je parle pas de l'environnement du livecd là.

----------

## TaLiTaCuM

Et bien Boot avec un Live-cd , monte ta partition d'install modifie ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps car il doit comporter une erreure de syntaxe quelque part  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *TaLiTaCuM wrote:*   

> Et bien Boot avec un Live-cd , monte ta partition d'install modifie ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps car il doit comporter une erreure de syntaxe quelque part 

 

 :Laughing: 

Mais ca fait dit fois que je fais ça! J'ai essayé une autre version de baselayout me disant que ça vient peut-être du script keymaps, j'ai tenté d'autres keymaps juste au cas où et ça ne change toujours rien alors que ça marche impec avec le livecd et sous win**** sinon, je posterais pas t'inquiètes! lol

J'ai jamais vu un truc pareil...

Pour les sceptiques:

```
sapin ~ # rc-update show

 keymaps | boot 
```

et

```
sapin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:1     3:53 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Steelskin

Essaye avec un KEYMAP="fr", plutôt.

----------

## Adrien

 *Steelskin wrote:*   

> Essaye avec un KEYMAP="fr", plutôt.

 

Oui j'ai déjà essayé et c'est la même....

----------

## marvin rouge

Dans /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty, il y a 

```
azerty.map.gz  be-latin1.map.gz  fr-latin1.map.gz  fr-latin9.map.gz  fr.map.gz  fr-pc.map.gz  wangbe2.map.gz  wangbe.map.gz
```

 J'utilise KEYMAP="fr-pc" comme configuration.

Par hasard, tu ne te serais pas planté dans la config du kernel ? (grep -i key /usr/src/linux/.config ?)

Ton clavier fonctionne correctement ?

+

----------

## rg421

Bon, je résume pour voir si j'ai compris.

Sur ton install toute fraiche, les touches du clavier ne correspondent à rien (c'est une 2005.1) d'où impossibilité de se loguer et donc de vérifier quoi que se soit.

Quand tu boot sur un live-cd, tout est OK. (pour le clavier).

Me manque l'info: et dans l'envirronnement chrooté ? (boot sur live-cd puis chroot comme dans l'install quoi).

si c'est OK, vérifie le support des langues dans le noyau.

si c'est pas OK, vérifie (ou réinstalle) le package kbd

```
$ equery belongs /bin/loadkeys

[ Searching for file(s) /bin/loadkeys in *... ]

sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 (/bin/loadkeys)

$ equery belongs /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/fr-latin9.map.gz

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/fr-latin9.map.gz in *... ]

sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 (/usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/fr-latin9.map.gz)

$
```

Sinon, je ne vois pas...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Adrien

@ marvin rouge: Tout est bon de ce côté là... et mon clavier fonctionne correctement (windows, livecd)

@ rg421: Tu as tout à fait compris!  :Smile: 

Tout fonctionne impec avec le livecd que je sois chrooté ou non.

Pour les langues tu parles du NLS?

----------

## ghoti

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> si c'est OK, vérifie le support des langues dans le noyau.

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Si tu parles de NLS, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec le clavier !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> @ marvin rouge: Tout est bon de ce côté là... et mon clavier fonctionne correctement (windows, livecd)

 

Fort bien mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec ton noyau actuel.

Donc, suis la suggestion de marvin rouge et donnes le résultat de grep KEY /usr/src/linux/.config ...

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   @ marvin rouge: Tout est bon de ce côté là... et mon clavier fonctionne correctement (windows, livecd) 
> 
> Fort bien mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec ton noyau actuel.
> 
> Donc, suis la suggestion de marvin rouge et donnes le résultat de grep KEY /usr/src/linux/.config ...

 

Voili, voilà:

```
sapin ~ # grep -i key /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set
```

 Y'a quelque chose qui clocherait là?

----------

## marvin rouge

nan, ca a l'air bon.

Tu le fais bien sur le kernel que tu as configuré pour booter ?

----------

## rg421

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *rg421 wrote:*   si c'est OK, vérifie le support des langues dans le noyau. 
> 
>   
> 
> Si tu parles de NLS, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec le clavier ! 

 

Exact, ça a à voir avec l'écho écran de ce que tu tapes sur le clavier, ce qui est bien un problème ici (va savoir si c'est l'écho qui est faux ou le scan code qui est mal interpreté).

Pour t'en convaincre, tape voir un "loadkey dvorak" pour voir si (ne connaissant pas le clavier) tu n'as pas n'importe quoi qui sort...

-- 

renaud

----------

## ghoti

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> Exact, ça a à voir avec l'écho écran de ce que tu tapes sur le clavier, ce qui est bien un problème ici 

 

Pas tout-à-fait : le NLS dans le noyau concerne la manière dont le système traite et affiche les noms de fichiers, donc peu de rapport avec le clavier ...

 *Quote:*   

> Pour t'en convaincre, tape voir un "loadkey dvorak" pour voir si (ne connaissant pas le clavier) tu n'as pas n'importe quoi qui sort...

 

Oui, ça je veux bien : loadkeys charge une table donnant la correspondance entre les touches et le caractères mais je maintiens que ça n'a rien à voir avec NLS  :Wink: 

@Adrien : peux-tu identifier ton mappage actuel ? Je veux dire par là : peux-tu essayer de repérer les touches actuelles donnant les lettres correspondant à ton login ? Si oui, tu devrais normalement pouvoir te logguer et tenter provisoirement un "loadkeys" manuel, histoire de voir ...

----------

## ghoti

J'y pense tout-à-coup : auparavant, la variable KEYMAP était définie dans /etc/rc.conf.

Maintenant, elle se trouve comme tu l'as dit dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

Tu n'aurais pas un conflit entre les deux, des fois ?

----------

## rg421

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *rg421 wrote:*   Exact, ça a à voir avec l'écho écran de ce que tu tapes sur le clavier, ce qui est bien un problème ici  
> 
> Pas tout-à-fait : le NLS dans le noyau concerne la manière dont le système traite et affiche les noms de fichiers, donc peu de rapport avec le clavier ...

 

Ah... C'est là que je dois m'emmeler les pinceaux.  :Embarassed:  Merci pour la précision.

Désolé Adrien pour la fausse piste  :Embarassed:  Je le referai plus.  :Rolling Eyes: 

-- 

renaud

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @Adrien : peux-tu identifier ton mappage actuel ? Je veux dire par là : peux-tu essayer de repérer les touches actuelles donnant les lettres correspondant à ton login ? Si oui, tu devrais normalement pouvoir te logguer et tenter provisoirement un "loadkeys" manuel, histoire de voir ...

 

Je ne peux pas l'identifier du tout, comme je disais, j'ai essayé toutes les touches, et il y a vraiment des lettres qui manquent.  :Confused: 

Le seul détail que j'ai noté et qui peut-être intéressant, c'est que le clavier se comporte comme s'il y avait un pavé numérique à l'emplacement des touches suivantes (cependant il ne devrait pas y avoir de mapping de numpad car c'est un laptop):

789

UIOP

JKLM

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> J'y pense tout-à-coup : auparavant, la variable KEYMAP était définie dans /etc/rc.conf.
> 
> Maintenant, elle se trouve comme tu l'as dit dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps.
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas un conflit entre les deux, des fois ?

 

Non, pas de conflits, c'est la première chose que j'aie vérifié vu que je connaissais bien ce genre de conflit car j'avais pas mal joué avec les versions de baselayout qui utilisent /etc/conf.d plutôt que /etc lorsqu'elles étaient encore en ~x86

----------

## Adrien

 *rg421 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *rg421 wrote:*   Exact, ça a à voir avec l'écho écran de ce que tu tapes sur le clavier, ce qui est bien un problème ici  
> 
> Pas tout-à-fait : le NLS dans le noyau concerne la manière dont le système traite et affiche les noms de fichiers, donc peu de rapport avec le clavier ... 
> 
> Ah... C'est là que je dois m'emmeler les pinceaux.  Merci pour la précision.
> ...

 

Pas de problème  :Laughing: 

Merci de ton aide!  :Wink: 

----------

## Zazbar

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le seul détail que j'ai noté et qui peut-être intéressant, c'est que le clavier se comporte comme s'il y avait un pavé numérique à l'emplacement des touches suivantes (cependant il ne devrait pas y avoir de mapping de numpad car c'est un laptop):
> 
> 789
> ...

 

Salut !

bah d'apres ce que je vois ca ressemble vraiment a la touche FN vérrouillée, celle qui permet d'accéder aux touches spéciales laptop .... dont le numpad fait partie ....

Je ne sais pas si dans le bios il y a une option pour acteiver cette touche la par défaut ... ou bien dans les options de démarrage ... ou bien tu as peut être tout simplement vérrouiller cette touche (on peut toujours rêver  :Smile:  )

----------

## Adrien

Ah mais c'est clair

Ouais un peu n00b sur le coup mais je connaissais pas cette touche...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je suis trop une tarte, je crois que c'est parce que j'ai mis par erreurle numlock au runlevel default!!!  :Laughing: 

Je vois et je reviens!

Edit: oui c'était bien ça ! tout va mieux maintenant!

Désolé pour la question à la con... :Laughing:   Merci à tous pour votre aide!  :Smile: 

----------

